# Question about 95 Vermeer BC620



## Erwin (Jan 9, 2004)

I found a 95 Vermeer 620 BS with 20hp Kohler engine with only 140 hours on it, in excellent condition. the owner ask for $3,500.00. I've been doing tree triming for about a year now. I used to have a friend haul the brush for me. Now I'm considering a chipper. Quite hornestly, I never used a chipper before. Please give me some sugestions ASAP. I checked with the local Vermeer dealer and they told me that it's the same unit as the new 625 only with a small engine. I have a picture attach.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't have much experiance with chippers, but that motor seems mighty small. I think that the 620 is a 6" chipper? I have read that the hp requirements are at least 30 hp for up to 5-6" to get satisfactory results.

However, it may be better than nothing, and I can think of many times I would have loved to have had any 6" chipper.


Carl


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 9, 2004)

I've used a model 65 in the past with an old ~20HP gas engine. The thing did fine so long as you weren't whomping on it day in and day out. For pruning you should be fine, even with small removals you should be ok. The nice thing about those machines is that 1 person can move the machine a bit under normal conditions.


----------



## B.Secord (Jan 9, 2004)

Erwin,
The Vermeer dealer up here brought out a new 625A for us to try, this thing had the 25 HP Kohler engine with the Auto-feed system. Worked great, and seemed to haved enough HP, a couple of concerns with the machine were, PRICE & CHUTE SIZE. The price you quoted seems to be fair, the HP issue can be dealt with by Stop/Start on the feed control, and the Chute issues can be dealt with by the way in which you cut the limbs. Last but not least you will be more efficent, with this machine you will probably save 6 trips to the tree dump. Last time I checked "Time Is Money"

Hope I helped!!!!


----------



## B.Secord (Jan 9, 2004)

PS

Like a chain saw, anything dull (chains and knives) are almost usless.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Erwin _
> * Quite hornestly, I never used a chipper before. Please give me some sugestions ASAP. *



First, let me say that that sounds like a pretty fair deal for a chipper that should serve you well for a beginner. Even the most basic disc chippers fetch a good price. GRAB IT! And if you decide to upgrade later, you'll get most (or all) of your money back if you take care of it.

Invest in the right PPE... face-shield & safety glasses, and hearing protection. Gloves that fit tight to the wrist.

And NEVER NEVER EVER stick anything anywhere near the infeed that doesn't belong there! Read our injuries/fatalities forum, and count how many guys have gone thru chippers. Trust me, take NO chances. 

I use a push stick made from a 2"x4" (12" long) with some 1-1/2" x4 foot dowel (secured with a 1/4" dowel) as a handle. There's no metal in it, it works well, and if it ever gets grabbed and chipped, it won't hurt anything or anyone.

If you get the machine and it doesn't have all the manuals, GET THEM. I know they'll be pricey, but they're required. 

That particular machine will eat material up to about 6", but they don't seem to like alot of forks. No big deal really, just cut accordingly. Keep the oil clean religiously.

I don't recall the weight offhand, but I know they tow easily with a 3/4 ton pickup. 

What are ya gonna be chipping into?


----------



## Erwin (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you all for your nice input. All the responses are quicker than I expected. I made up my mind and will be on my way to pick up that baby. You guys are always so helpful. I do have lots of respect for you. This is the most friendly, honest, "well-behaved" tree group I ever enjoyed. Thanks again. Erwin


----------



## NeTree (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Erwin _
> * This is the most friendly, honest, "well-behaved" tree group I ever enjoyed. Thanks again. Erwin *



Dang....

You really DON'T know us yet! 

Welcome to the site, by the way. By all means, stick around.


----------



## Erwin (Jan 9, 2004)

It's good to get so many of you to reply. You know, in the back of my mind I've been also windering. Well, I don't mean backstabing. But, Why are you guys not out cutting trees, or you all are doing this in your tree with wire-less laptop.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 9, 2004)

That's the beauty of being the boss... I can send OTHER guys out to do the work while I sit here, get fat, and handle paperwork.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jan 9, 2004)

Or we are in school. Plus it is raining, coldish, and generally slow.

Carl


----------



## treehugger01 (Jan 9, 2004)

*great deal*

Thats a great deal on that chipper
I hope to find a deal like that meself.


----------



## Erwin (Jan 13, 2004)

*Report On the Vermeer 620*

Thanks to all those gave good input for me to make up my mind. I drive 280 mile one way the past Saturday to pick up this chipper. It’s such a pleasant transaction with the owner. He is a retired dentist with a huge piece of property 30 miles north of Memphis. He is the third owner owning it for a year, he got it from his friend also a retired property owner who owned it for 2 years. The original owner is also a property owner close by. This thing is shiny all over with original paint and engine. I truly believe that the 115 hours reading is true. The guy is very nice. He even refused a higher offer someone gave him after we made the deal. The only thing bad is the knives. One of the three owners grinded the back of the knife using a regular small radius grinder instead of the front using a surface grinder. While mounting the blade he crossed one bolt and left it as it on the chipper to run. But, that’s not a big deal. I went to the local Vermeer dealer and get a pair of new one. After I changed the blade and adjusted the bed knife, I run some live hard wood and bone dry cherry wood through. Man, it chips like pencil and the chips are very uniform. After a few days of greasing, cleaning, and just starring on it, I’m still so excited. You big old timers might be laughing at me. Well, you must have started somewhere. Look at the pictures of this baby!


----------



## Erwin (Jan 13, 2004)

*another picture*

more pic


----------



## NeTree (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh no... we've created a MONSTER... 



Naw, ya done good, kid! 

I think you'll definitely get yer $$'s worth out of that baby!


----------



## colins custom (Jul 31, 2012)

*vermeer bc620 parts manual , operaters manual , repair manual*

hey i just bought a vermeer bc620 brush chipper 
and need a parts manual , operaters manual 
repair manual thanks Colin Thompson
[email protected]


----------

